# My Art used on Beats Antique Tour Video !



## rahul_mukerji (Feb 3, 2014)

Last year Beats Antique had opened their doors for fan submissions for their "A Thousand Faces" Tour, where they would take fan art and make it into a video for their, then upcoming, Fall 2013 tour.

Last week I caught a glimpse of a video a fan took while the band was touring and one of my entries is used ! So excited 



This is the face that shows up at 0:39


----------



## fenderbender4 (Jun 1, 2014)

Congrats, that's really cool.


----------

